# How to make Snowboarder Friends!



## 209Cali (Jan 11, 2010)

So i'm pretty much a loner when it comes to snowboarding. Which is fine and dandy, and luckily snowboarding can be a solo sport where people work on their own progression, but I'm really looking for some friends who share the same passion about snowboarding that I do.

Don't get me wrong I do have friends that snowboard, but they are not snowboarders! They like to go up to the local hill only a few times a year, usually drink a beer or two and chill at the car / lodge and hit easy runs. Oh yeah did I mention they suck? haha well they aren't that bad, but compared to me (and i'm no pro by any means)they just cant keep up. It's a bummer because what's the point of even going w/ them (which I don't mind going with them every now and then, but if i'm spending money to ride. I want to ride!) if I'm not going to see them most of the day? If I stick w/ them when they are actually on the hill I'll be bored out of my mind constantly having to go slow to stick w/ them (usually I just work on buttering / riding switch to keep myself entertained. Oh and they would never hit the parks, which is where I'd like to spend more time.

What I'm trying to get at is... I guess this is pretty lame lol, but how do you meet snowboarders? Maybe some of you have some experience meeting new people? I'd kill to find a group of guy friends (no **** i'm a 23 year old male but not ghey) who are snowboarders, and are better then me. I'm a quick learner and I have no doubt in my mind that if I ride w/ better riders I'd progress so much quicker. 

Idk, I've tried looking for local town clubs, or groups and w/e, but I've had no luck there. I'm pretty young (23 like I said) but i'm down w/ the older or even younger cats. I fit in well w/ everyone.

Gonna take a long shot here but if anyone's near Central Cali I'm located in Modesto (rep'n the 209!) and would love to shred. I go to a local resort called Dodge Ridge most cause it's dirt cheap, but I'm only 2 hours away from Tahoe

Anyways thanks for reading this and I'd really appreciate any feedback or advice or personal experiences simular to this


----------



## labowsky (Sep 28, 2010)

talk to people while on the lift, the best way to meet people.


----------



## OneManSteezKr3w (Oct 8, 2010)

none of my friend snowboard either, and i know how big of a bummer it is to be lonely on the mountain. However i dont really have trouble making friends, just get on the lift with a bunch of random people and start a conversation, compliment them on a trick, ask them for a trick tip, etc. soon you'll be bombing the mountain together. If all else fails, just put in your headphones and become engulfed in the world of music. :thumbsup:


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Just ask whats up and can I play! You know, that worked way back when, it will work now!


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

Can't we be friends? or will long distance not work?


----------



## ThaDoctor (Nov 9, 2010)

[Borat]I like you, do you like me?[/Borat]


----------



## 209Cali (Jan 11, 2010)

ThaDoctor said:


> [Borat]I like you, do you like me?[/Borat]



you be my boyfriend?


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

move to a resort town and just blend in where all the locals are passionate about it.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

209Cali said:


> Idk, I've tried looking for local town clubs, or groups and w/e, but I've had no luck there. I'm pretty young (23 like I said) but i'm down w/ the older or even younger cats. I fit in well w/ everyone.
> 
> Gonna take a long shot here but if anyone's near Central Cali I'm located in Modesto (rep'n the 209!) and would love to shred. I go to a local resort called Dodge Ridge most cause it's dirt cheap, but I'm only 2 hours away from Tahoe
> 
> Anyways thanks for reading this and I'd really appreciate any feedback or advice or personal experiences simular to this


Get out of Modesto.:thumbsup:













Seriously, leave town, go work at Mammoth or Tahoe. You'll make plenty of friends that live to ride because they're definitely not working at the mountain for the $$$$.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

209Cali said:


> What I'm trying to get at is... I guess this is pretty lame lol, but how do you meet snowboarders? Maybe some of you have some experience meeting new people? I'd kill to find a group of guy friends (no **** i'm a 23 year old male but not ghey) who are snowboarders, and are better then me. I'm a quick learner and I have no doubt in my mind that if I ride w/ better riders I'd progress so much quicker.


Since when the hell was having friends of the same gender gay (or ghey)?? 

One of the ways to do it would be to go to the park at your place and see if anyone else is riding alone. Go up to them and ask them if they wouldn't mind spotting you as you go through the park. It's a legit request (safety first!) and after a ride or two on the chairlift maybe you'll make a new friend. 

... and if I seriously have to tell you to exchange numbers or friend eachother on facebook or something so you can stay in contact you're destined to die alone.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

I've met some of my friends by going to my local mountain and riding the park constantly until I became a familiar face. After awhile, you will notice that there are a lot of the same people there day in and day out...eventually they'll notice you and you'll probably end up riding together from then on


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Snowfox said:


> Since when the hell was having friends of the same gender gay (or ghey)??


Maybe that explains his lone wolf status?

"Hey bro."
"I'm straight!"


----------



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

Sometimes I go by myself to get away and have some "me" time... 

When I feel like making friends, I find me a little bunny, fly by her and then bust my azz... Sometimes on accident lol... I'd say 60% of the time they stop to see if I'm alright then theres the convo starter lol

I've met a lot of other people through networking.. Friends of friends of friends... and like others said, just bs with people on the lift, in line, in the park, wherever.


----------



## LuckyStrike (Nov 7, 2009)

Bring weed.


----------



## JRosco (Sep 27, 2010)

labowsky said:


> talk to people while on the lift, the best way to meet people.


Check!



LuckyStrike said:


> Bring weed.


and check! 

You will have friends in no time! :laugh:


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

LuckyStrike said:


> Bring weed.


Friend with weed is a friend indeed.... :laugh:

My local hill has a Facebook page, might check to see of yours does to


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

LuckyStrike said:


> Bring weed.


hah. ding ding ding. we have a winner


----------



## Xelorz (Nov 4, 2010)

As stated. Go to your local hill with a bag of Weed in your left hand and an old school boom box on your right shoulder playing this

by the time you hit the bottom of the hill you'll have people following you around like jesus


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Get a job at a resort. Youll be surrounded by like minded people and meet some of youre best future friends and your future wife too. At least thats the way it worked for me.


----------



## Lab (Nov 21, 2010)

Xelorz said:


> As stated. Go to your local hill with a bag of Weed in your left hand and an old school boom box on your right shoulder playing this


I'm definitely doing this when I get a chance!


----------



## tprior (Oct 12, 2010)

I've been riding for 14 years now, and 90% of my time on the mountain is solo. None of my friends ride, and when they hit the mountain they only want to hit kickers until they're bruised to the point of not wanting to ride anymore. I guess I gotta get some friends at the mountain too!


----------

